# Another new Neighbours thread



## stavros (Jul 9, 2007)

> Woo-hoo it's back on now!


The last post on the old thread, and I think that now our horrendous annual hiatus has now passed we should resume on this new thread.

I'll start by saying that I hope to fuck that Steiger doesn't leave, because he's already assuming legend status. Him questioning that fella was classic. You don't mess with the Steigenator.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 9, 2007)

Fucking hell, Pepper has a tattoo on her neck!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2007)

I see that yesterday a X


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2007)

I wasn't expecting that


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2007)

new Dr giving of  magic pill to make sky happy


----------



## stavros (Jul 10, 2007)

Blimey, Steph was very pert today wasn't she?

Quick question; if he had to give up one, which do you think Paul would chose, women or his wealth?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 11, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Blimey, Steph was very pert today wasn't she?
> 
> Quick question; if he had to give up one, which do you think Paul would chose, women or his wealth?


Arent the 2 linked in a never ending circle?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 11, 2007)

Welldone Boyd, you're an excellent doctor. When i get blood tests done to check my general health i expect them to be taken in single small syringe and then transfered to 1 tiny vial so they can check either 1 thing or fuck all. Also i'm so glad you followed the latest professional western medical procedurces and instead of putting it straight in a sealed bag left it standing by the sink that has god knows what in while you chatted to your boss.


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 11, 2007)

Who's behind the tangle of Sky, psychic, doc? Is it Pauls daughter and Oliver?

It's all happened pretty quick.

(First post, bye the way.)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 11, 2007)

angermanagement said:
			
		

> Who's behind the tangle of Sky, psychic, doc?



I don't think anyone is.


----------



## red rose (Jul 12, 2007)

what the fuck, why did neighbours just change to golf and then back again


----------



## red rose (Jul 12, 2007)

And on a more coherent note: good old Boyd, back to being the wanker we know and hate


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 12, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> what the fuck, why did neighbours just change to golf and then back again



According to this thread it the golf didn't appear on BBC Wales or Scotland so I'm guessing either a computer cock up or someone pressing the wrong button in London so what should be on BBC2 England goes out on BBC1 Network, it's happened before. 

Mistakes happen, but it's pretty shameful that there wasn't even an apology at the end of the programme, it shows contempt for viewers of what is, and will be for the next year, by far their most popular daytime programme, which also gets far higher viewing figures than the majority of BBC1's prime time output.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=616393


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah what was with that golfing interruption? As if they haven't taken the piss enough by putting Wimbledon on the telly

 

Oh and I agree about Boyd, I hate ALL of the Hoylands though. 

Especially Summer. That little smug bitch.


----------



## stavros (Jul 12, 2007)

I never had a problem with Summer. She seemed to have her head screwed on the right way. Rosie was fairly sound too. Boyd is a hufter though, I will agree.

That old woman who's fucking with Pepper reminds me of Judith Chalmers, albeit with less orange skin.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been Ramsey st (Pin oak close) on a tour when in Melbourne. Even though i dont watch it (honest) still knew most of the houses etc...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I've been Ramsey st (Pin oak close) on a tour when in Melbourne. Even though i dont watch it (honest) still knew most of the houses etc...



Lucky sod, thats what the rest of us on this thread dream about.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah thats where people on this thread go when we die.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 13, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Yeah thats where people on this thread go when we die.


Dibs on haunting Pepper's bra.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 13, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I've been Ramsey st (Pin oak close) on a tour when in Melbourne. Even though i dont watch it (honest) still knew most of the houses etc...



My mum, auntie and sisters went there earlier this year, I was dead jealous.  Also my auntie left her earring on Ramsay street! she got back to where she was staying and found she lost it, when the photos came out you could see it sitting there next to her feet.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2007)

There was bit when they were all saying goodbye to Steiger where Rosie had her arms crossed and, because of the colour of her top, it looked for a second that she was topless.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 14, 2007)

So when is Neighbours moving to C5?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 14, 2007)

Spring of 2008.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 14, 2007)

That sucks... imagine Neighbours with ADS!


----------



## red rose (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah but I'd rather get neighbours every week with three minutes of adverts than ad-free neighbours that gets taken off the air so we can watch grass covered in tarpaulin being rained on for two weeks of every year


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2007)

Tonight on BBC3 are six programs about neighbours called "Neighbours: Revealed", narrated by David Walliams. Seems to be about all kinds of different neighbours related stuff!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2007)

For example, one of them is called...



> Here's to You Mr Robinson
> 
> Neighbours Revealed joins the legendary Paul Robinson, aka Stefan Dennis, on set on the day of his fateful marriage to Lyn Scully, and takes a look back at the chequered past of the man who's wreaked more havoc than anyone else on Ramsay Street. Narrated by David Walliams.


----------



## stavros (Jul 15, 2007)

That was fucking class. Two and a half hours of TV heaven, reliving so many years of memories all throughout my childhood and young adulthood. It was extremely weird to see the actors interviewed out of character, but for me the best folk were the writers and producers. They were so aware of Neighbours' qualities and virtues, and it was great how much they loved the UK for the majority of its fanbase. Also brilliant was Stuart going through all the things that had happened to him.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2007)

Another classic today. Predictable, but still oddly fascinating to see how Paul will react.


----------



## red rose (Jul 16, 2007)

That was pretty brilliant


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 18, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Tonight on BBC3 are six programs about neighbours called "Neighbours: Revealed", narrated by David Walliams. Seems to be about all kinds of different neighbours related stuff!


Its being repeated through out the week as well.

Yes todays episode was awesome.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 19, 2007)

Those 2 girls who stuck their heads out of the tent when Lolly was playing the recorder were well fit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Those 2 girls who stuck their heads out of the tent when Lolly was playing the recorder were well fit.



agreed


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2007)

she said crap


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 20, 2007)

Whats going on with that fake Doctor and Spiritualist?

They seem to be after _everyone_.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2007)

Has Pepper escaped yet?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2007)

^ no she stupid, she drunk the water and fell a sleep.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 20, 2007)

Glarpugwummitspaaaaaaahnackaboolafudgealamponogolonieflampuddlewompagalamodoofubbygrubwubbocktooktooltompoffitlambastingrenijafleepyropgopbopluftufhumgrualdificationerisedinitiniflinibinihimhamsnufpufflubgrubbocks


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 20, 2007)

indeed


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 20, 2007)

Neighbours is rivalling even Hollyoaks with the number of fine-looking women at the moment - the sexy new doc, the sultry Rosa, a very cute looking Jenae (complete with new fringe) etc.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 23, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> the sexy new doc, the sultry Rosa, a very cute looking Jenae (complete with new fringe) etc.



I'm not a fan of that fringe.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2007)

> Glarpugwummitspaaaaaaahnackaboolafudgealamponogolonieflampuddlewompagalamodoofubbygrubwubbocktooktooltompoffitlambastingrenijafleepyropgopbopluftufhumgrualdificationerisedinitiniflinibinihimhamsnufpufflubgrubbocks


A new piece of Colack slang to complement "spiggin'", "hufter" and "Belgian"?

On the subject of fit women, I was a bit disappointed today that we didn't get a full shot of Carmella in her bikini. Ned walks around without a shirt all the time so they're just sexist. Mind you, Rosie had a very large slit up the back of her skirt.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 23, 2007)

This whole psycho drama thing with Pepper is just not convincing me, even by Neighbours standards. Also I am disappointed to see the Stingray/psychic plotline going on.

Double also, am so not feeling Janae's fringe


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 24, 2007)

Why hasnt Pepper pissed/shit herself yet?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2007)

> Stingray/psychic plotline going on.



Is silly, but today   &


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 24, 2007)

I missed it (was asleep ), must watch the replay later.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2007)

Some good neighbours gossip on DS if anybody is interested!


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, this hostage situation storyline is now officially the most stupid thing I can remember seeing on Neighbours. Instead of one skinny blonde tied-up girl, Mary now has to contend with one skinny blonde untied girl and one buffed-up Aussie spunk, with nothing to hold them inside the room but a standard-issue bedroom door with a lock on it. I'm betting that between the two of them they could break the door down and stove Mary's idiotic head in in under two minutes.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ok, this hostage situation storyline is now officially the most stupid thing I can remember seeing on Neighbours. Instead of one skinny blonde tied-up girl, Mary now has to contend with one skinny blonde untied girl and one buffed-up Aussie spunk, with nothing to hold them inside the room but a standard-issue bedroom door with a lock on it. I'm betting that between the two of them they could break the door down and stove Mary's idiotic head in in under two minutes.


what i want to know is - where and when has she been going to the loo?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know, but the only way this plotline can be salvaged for me is if, upon escape, Pepper takes a giant week's worth of dual relief all over Mary's face


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I don't know, but the only way this plotline can be salvaged for me is if, upon escape, Pepper takes a giant week's worth of dual relief all over Mary's face


 

PREVERT


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 25, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ok, this hostage situation storyline is now officially the most stupid thing I can remember seeing on Neighbours.



Its not as bad as when Susan bumped her head and thought she was 15.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Its not as bad as when Susan bumped her head and thought she was 15.


that was really funny, though.

this is just duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuull.


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't worry too much, Neighbours is getting an all-new look and opening credits soon and will be focussing more on family dilemmas and more 'normal' problems apparently.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmmm...not that I'm easily dissatisfied or anything, but I hope it doesn't get too serious. What would Neighbours be after all without the completely stupid and ridiculous events it features on a daily basis? Home And Away, that's what


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2007)

Well if anyone is interested the new opening credits aired for the first time this week in Australia and can be viewed on this video

http://www.neighbours.com/videos/2833/

But I should warn you there are also spoilers for the coming months and you probably wont recognise a few of the people because there are a lot of changes coming up.

Edited to add some exciting news that might be considered a spoiler (highlight below to see it)

Libby is coming back! They're trying to get the actor who played her current husband too because they want to make Libby's return more permanent!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Well if anyone is interested the new opening credits aired for the first time this week in Australia and can be viewed on this video
> 
> http://www.neighbours.com/videos/2833/
> 
> But I should warn you there are also spoilers for the coming months and you probably wont recognise a few of the people because there are a lot of changes coming up.


does this all coincide with the channel change?  when is that happening?


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2007)

No this will be happening in mid-september in the UK, it coincides with a lot of cast changes on the show.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

and twhen's the channel change?


----------



## red rose (Jul 25, 2007)

Spring 2008


----------



## LDR (Jul 25, 2007)

I watched it for the first time since my student days.  I'm off work and can't do anything much at the moment.   It had me hooked straight away.  I was nearly screaming at the TV hoping Harold was going to get a spade over the head.

Oh well, that's my fix for the next 15 years sorted.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Spring 2008


cool!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 25, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Well if anyone is interested the new opening credits aired for the first time this week in Australia and can be viewed on this video
> 
> http://www.neighbours.com/videos/2833/



Those new titles suck. Good to see the person who said "butt out hairy legs" though.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 26, 2007)

I quite liked the new titles.

I know I'm a  bit behind the times here (blame three months of work) but how did Stingray die?


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ok, this hostage situation storyline is now officially the most stupid thing I can remember seeing on Neighbours. Instead of one skinny blonde tied-up girl, Mary now has to contend with one skinny blonde untied girl and one buffed-up Aussie spunk, with nothing to hold them inside the room but a standard-issue bedroom door with a lock on it. I'm betting that between the two of them they could break the door down and stove Mary's idiotic head in in under two minutes.



Or indeed out the window? That was my thought yesterday.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't watched Neighbours since the end of March when I got a new job (as it doesn't finish til 5:30)



My only hope is that when it moves to 5 they put it on at 6 instead of 5:30 (or I may have to invest lots of money into Sky+)


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 26, 2007)

ooh, ooh!

i spotted the actress who played gaby willis in a kids' tv show called 'mortified' on bbc1 just now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I watched it for the first time since my student days.  I'm off work and can't do anything much at the moment.   It had me hooked straight away.  I was nearly screaming at the TV hoping Harold was going to get a spade over the head.
> 
> Oh well, that's my fix for the next 15 years sorted.



You think you are going back to work? 

You are one of us now!


----------



## red rose (Jul 26, 2007)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I quite liked the new titles.
> 
> I know I'm a  bit behind the times here (blame three months of work) but how did Stingray die?


Skye's baby was diagnosed with leukaemia because Dylan caught some kind of blood thing whilst cleaning up an oil spill a couple of years ago. Only Dylan and Stingray were donor matches but of course Dylan couldn't donate so Stingray did, saving the baby's life but then he died of an embolism.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 26, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Skye's baby was diagnosed with leukaemia because Dylan caught some kind of blood thing whilst cleaning up an oil spill a couple of years ago. Only Dylan and Stingray were donor matches but of course Dylan couldn't donate so Stingray did, saving the baby's life but then he died of an embolism.


As commonly happens.


----------



## LDR (Jul 26, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> You think you are going back to work?
> 
> You are one of us now!


I went back to work today.  I couldn't stay home with daytime TV much longer.


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2007)

> I may have to invest lots of money into Sky+


Is that Sky's long-lost prostitute twin sister?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 27, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is that Sky's long-lost prostitute twin sister?


I have Sky and Lana's first lesbian kiss saved to my Sky+.

I'd like to see Sky's long lost prostitute twin, she'd probably be less easy than Sky to be fair.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 27, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Skye's baby was diagnosed with leukaemia because Dylan caught some kind of blood thing whilst cleaning up an oil spill a couple of years ago. Only Dylan and Stingray were donor matches but of course Dylan couldn't donate so Stingray did, saving the baby's life but then he died of an embolism.



Pah  

Stringray was sweet, Dylan is a twunt with an even worse haircut than Stingray


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2007)

Dylan's not in it either at the moment though - he's gone [somewhere] to do [something] with [someone].

I agree that his haircut is shit, but no way is he more annoying than Stinger was. Stingray had all the personal charm of an incontinent leg-shagging labrador.


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 28, 2007)

The whole Karl and Susan thing makes me laugh.. he expects her to be cool with the fact he had a baby with the scrubber Izzy...! 

Susan should say "fuck off Karl" but not go with that dreadful Scully bloke... I'm not sure who is worse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2007)

I think she needs to get into women.


----------



## wishface (Jul 28, 2007)

I hoe Karl beats Tom to death with a rusty spade one stormy night. He's just asking for it. Then come back as the local GP after shooting that fake doc and her Living TV accomplice, Terence. 

Karl needs an urban rampage.


----------



## wishface (Jul 28, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I have Sky and Lana's first lesbian kiss saved to my Sky+.
> 
> I'd like to see Sky's long lost prostitute twin, she'd probably be less easy than Sky to be fair.


_holdonaminute..._

lesbian kiss?


----------



## wishface (Jul 28, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> ooh, ooh!
> 
> i spotted the actress who played gaby willis in a kids' tv show called 'mortified' on bbc1 just now.


she was hotness. 

she was also in a tv series based on the lost world which was fairly ridiculous.

this was a few yers back.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 30, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> _holdonaminute..._
> 
> lesbian kiss?



See it here.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2007)

Just when I thought the kidnap/hostage to sex fortune storyline couldn't get any more fucking stupid  They deserve to burn!


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2007)

> The whole Karl and Susan thing makes me laugh.. he expects her to be cool with the fact he had a baby with the scrubber Izzy...!
> 
> Susan should say "fuck off Karl" but not go with that dreadful Scully bloke... I'm not sure who is worse


But it wasn't his fault he impregnated Izzy. She sort of raped him while he was drugged up. I forget why.

I think Tom looks quite similar to Paul, who in turn looks like Fabio Cappello (who will surely make a guest appearence sooner or later).


----------



## wishface (Jul 30, 2007)

Is Pepper the world's stupidest hostage. 

Chain her to a radiator and let her rot!

FFS! 

And Ned's back? Why? Clearly didn't spend his break in acting school!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 31, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> And Ned's back? Why? Clearly didn't spend his break in acting school!



The guy is so bland i never noticed he had gone.


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree Ned's bad, but I reckon he's just edged out in the shit actor stakes by Lolly.

Also, why the hell is Zeke in the same class at school as Rachael, when there's about 2 years between them? Or do the Aussies have vertical teaching classes? I never remember Mal, Libby or Billy being in the same class, or Michael, Debbie or Hannah.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 1, 2007)

Lolly and Ringo are only in neighbours because they won a competition in some Australian teen magazine.

A dodgy affair iirc.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 1, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I agree Ned's bad, but I reckon he's just edged out in the shit actor stakes by Lolly.
> 
> Also, why the hell is Zeke in the same class at school as Rachael, when there's about 2 years between them? Or do the Aussies have vertical teaching classes? I never remember Mal, Libby or Billy being in the same class, or Michael, Debbie or Hannah.



Aren't they twins then?  


I'm considering stopping watching in protest if ned stays. I was so pleased when he went.


----------



## red rose (Aug 1, 2007)

Everyone hates Ned, he's the least popular character apparently, however the writers have decided to try to give him some different storylines rather than axing him.  Kind of like how Boyd bounced from skateboarding kid to steroid-taking muscle freak to medical student.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 1, 2007)

Boyd is still rubbish. My favourite character at the moment is his ex (I get her and the mums names mixed up).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 1, 2007)

Janae is Boyd's ex-wife, Janelle is her mum.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 1, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Also, why the hell is Zeke in the same class at school as Rachael, when there's about 2 years between them? Or do the Aussies have vertical teaching classes? I never remember Mal, Libby or Billy being in the same class, or Michael, Debbie or Hannah.



They are twins. How long have you been watching?? Go and sit in the corner with the dunce cap on and take away 5 house points.


----------



## red rose (Aug 1, 2007)

Agreed that Janae is the best character at the moment


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2007)

> They are twins. How long have you been watching?? Go and sit in the corner with the dunce cap on and take away 5 house points.


I've been watching for about 15 years I'll have you know. Wikipedia says that Rachael is 16 and Zeke 15, so if they are twins, it must've been a very long, drawn-out and painful pregnancy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 3, 2007)

Wikipedia don't forget is a website that can be edited by anyone.

Speaking of editing, i spotted my first editing mistake in wednesdays show.


----------



## stavros (Aug 3, 2007)

I know Wiki is editable, but I was wary of doing a google search for fear of stumbling upon spoilers.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 4, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I know Wiki is editable, but I was wary of doing a google search for fear of stumbling upon spoilers.


In that case, Steph gets back with Max and Toadie stabs him but Max survives.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 7, 2007)

I hadnt noticed Max had left until just now.


----------



## wishface (Aug 7, 2007)

How on earth does someone get away with being a fake doctor for so long whilst acting so odd?


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2007)

> How on earth


We're not on earth, we're on Ramsey Street.

Did anyone else think Sky's fellow inmates were checking her out for some girl-on-girl action at first?

Oh, and Boyd gets to be more and more of a hufter with every storyline. Can anyone ever remember him doing anything worthwhile?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh, and Boyd gets to be more and more of a hufter with every storyline. Can anyone ever remember him doing anything worthwhile?



Nearly dieing of a brain tumour.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I've been watching for about 15 years I'll have you know. Wikipedia says that Rachael is 16 and Zeke 15, so if they are twins, it must've been a very long, drawn-out and painful pregnancy.




i always thought they wernt quite twins, but bc they were home schooled at the same level they went in the same class.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 8, 2007)

How did Pepper escape i must have missed the episode after they started the fire.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah yeah, the home schooling point kind of makes sense.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 10, 2007)

Those fit girls from the tent were in it again.


----------



## wishface (Aug 10, 2007)

Another.tedious.prison.saga

urgh.

Still at least Tom is leaving. He's such a soap actor.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom looks like he wears make-up to me. I know they probably all do but his looks kinda obvious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Tom looks like he wears make-up to me. I know they probably all do but his looks kinda obvious.



He is so short as well. Shorter than Susan even!

And that little soul patch on his chin grosses me out.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 10, 2007)

I just came on here out of mild interest, having not watched for nearly 15 years.

However, this:




			
				wishface said:
			
		

> Another.tedious.prison.saga



gives me hope that maybe they're sounding out the ground for a new series of Cell Block H!!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 10, 2007)

We should be so lucky quoad


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> And that little soul patch on his chin grosses me out.



Who does he think he is Stuart Parker?


----------



## wishface (Aug 10, 2007)

mrs quoad said:
			
		

> I just came on here out of mild interest, having not watched for nearly 15 years.
> 
> However, this:
> 
> ...


if so it will probably be the same cast, as incestuous as ever!

Still, used to give me roses and all that!


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2007)

> Who does he think he is Stuart Parker?


Course not.... Tom wears a shirt a lot more often. Great point though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2007)

Pathetic, snivelling Mary makes me feel sick  and if she's in prison, how come no one on Ramsay Street has yet heard that Pepper was held prisoner by her? I would have thought the plod would be hanging around or asking for statements at least.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 13, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Pathetic, snivelling Mary makes me feel sick  and if she's in prison, how come no one on Ramsay Street has yet heard that Pepper was held prisoner by her? I would have thought the plod would be hanging around or asking for statements at least.



She has somehow avoiding telling anybody, only to slowly go crazy keeping her secret. This is Neighbours world we are talking about MK! The rules of the real world don't apply 

 

Oh and talking of Stuart Parker ^^, I used to go out with a girl who went to the same school as him in Singapore. She said he was a bit of a dick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 13, 2007)

... Oh and don't you just know Mary is going to became the hardest woman in Prison because she is a crazy?

Also: Prison Sky is well fit


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 14, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> ... Oh and don't you just know Mary is going to became the hardest woman in Prison because she is a crazy?
> 
> Also: Prison Sky is well fit


I'm looking forward to Mary beating the shit out of other inmates.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeh, and being dead polite whilst she does it


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 14, 2007)

i HATE mary, she was in home and away afew years back. THAT VOICE. go away.

i quite like the fake doctor scamming boyde


----------



## wishface (Aug 14, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> ... Oh and don't you just know Mary is going to became the hardest woman in Prison because she is a crazy?
> 
> Also: Prison Sky is well fit


"YOu don' wanna mess with me!

Dontchoo know I'm LOCO ESSE?"


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2007)

> Also: Prison Sky is well fit


I don't think her fitness has increased at all since entering prison. I still would, definitely, but I think my favourite Neighbours girl might now be Rosie. That husky lawyer's voice is very sexy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 14, 2007)

Janae all the way - she's the only one with any personality! The rest of them are just like plastic dolls. Especially Carmella


----------



## wishface (Aug 14, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I don't think her fitness has increased at all since entering prison. I still would, definitely, but I think my favourite Neighbours girl might now be Rosie. That husky lawyer's voice is very sexy.


Capital Knockers!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 14, 2007)

i noticed today that Sky's white prison uniform vest is a little lower cut than the other inmates'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2007)

With the other two inmates being 'Mary' and 'Krystal', I can only say that this is a good thing.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 14, 2007)

Janae's been doing my nut in these last few days.
Ringo was cracking me up today with his gentleman act


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm liking the hawt boxing Jenae myself. Man she got a tidy body and a cute face.

 

The Rosie storyline has been entertaining; seeing her kick ass in prison =


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2007)

Janae and Ned are so going to be fucking in the boxing ring by the end of the week. They want each other so much.

Has anyone else noticed that the Neighbours producers have obviously decided that Rachael is old enough to do the odd swimsuit scene now and she wears shorter skirts now? Is that getting you jailbate-chasers going yet?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 15, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed that the Neighbours producers have obviously decided that Rachael is old enough to do the odd swimsuit scene now and she wears shorter skirts now? Is that getting you jailbate-chasers going yet?



Her and Janae are the same age in real life though.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 15, 2007)

Another Karl comedy storyline. Help.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah i switched off the moment he was forced to pretend not to be married. FFS.

Though it does dovetail nicely into the reveal of the fake doctor.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2007)

Curses! I feel asleep during todays episode after Pepper told Rosie what had happened.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 17, 2007)

Interesting. I watched today's episode but I don't remember that bit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2007)

heinous seamus said:
			
		

> Interesting. I watched today's episode but I don't remember that bit.


What do you remember? I remember Pepper telling Rosie it wasnt due to her a Frazer getting Married she was so anxious then dozed off, i could be wrong in all remember and probably am, what really did happen?


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I have to put this one down to my faulty memory. I can scarcely remember anything about today's show!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2007)

heinous seamus said:
			
		

> I think I have to put this one down to my faulty memory. I can scarcely remember anything about today's show!


Must check the website then.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 17, 2007)

Something's coming back. I don't think Peppa told Rosie what had happened, I think she just made up another story.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 17, 2007)

Unsettled by her impulsive kiss with Oliver, Elle is full of self-loathing and lays her guilty heart on the line to Ned. Meanwhile, Oliver reinforces his love for Carmella, trying to convince himself that what happened with Elle meant nothing. Ned reminds Elle that she is not solely responsible for the kiss and berates Oliver for his poor treatment of her. Oliver is stunned to learn that not only are Ned and Elle not a couple but that she's in love with him. Having made a decision to cut Oliver from her life, Elle is shocked when he reveals that despite his love for Carmella, he's falling for her too!

Paul finds Fox bruised and beaten and lying on a park bench. No longer suspicious that Fox is after a cut of his money, and in need of company, Paul invites the battered boy to stay with him. Feigning reluctance, Fox agrees but is there more to this street kid than meets the eye?

Convinced that prison is not a suitable environment in which to raise his great-granddaughter, a tormented Harold makes the heart breaking decision to battle Sky for custody of Kerry.

It's the day of Rosie and Frazer's engagement party and Frazer tells Rosie that Pepper blamed her mood swings on simple jealousy. Rosie approaches Pepper who admits that she made up the excuse to get Frazer off her back but fails to reveal the real source of her constant anxiety. Meanwhile Rosie and Frazer agree to wait until they're married to spend the night together as a couple.

Susan springs Karl buying hair dye in his quest for youth and then enjoys the spectacle as the colorant starts to run in the heat of the al fresco engagement party!

I dont remember the Harold bit even though that must have happened before i fell asleep.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone else find it weird that although she's been in it quite a few months and is stunningly if stereotypically fit, Pepper has yet to have a proper love storyline? I mean love, rather than simple fucking as she did with Paul. Maybe she'll get back with this Kevin blokey.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 17, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find it weird that although she's been in it quite a few months and is stunningly if stereotypically fit, Pepper has yet to have a proper love storyline? I mean love, rather than simple fucking as she did with Paul. Maybe she'll get back with this Kevin blokey.



Cos her dad is Steiger.


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2007)

I would've thought that would've have made it prime corny Neighbours storyline material; girl gets with boy who father doesn't approve of (remember Libby and Darren the first time around?).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 20, 2007)

YES!

I KNEW it!

That Paul storyline was _so_ see through


----------



## wishface (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't. IN fact i hadn't paid much attention to it for ages, but that was proper fight clubtastic. Great twist. 

If only the characters in Eastenders were 'like that'.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2007)

Has Neighbours just plagarised Fight Club?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm quite glad. I thought I'd missed a crucial fox episode but it turns out it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Good present Carmella

Giving a _fruit basket_ to the daughter of a madman


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 21, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm quite glad. I thought I'd missed a crucial fox episode but it turns out it doesn't even matter.


I did as well.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2007)

The first rule of Neighbours Club is you don't talk about Neighbours Club.
The second rule of Neighbours Club is....


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2007)

...you petition the BBC for an omnibus 

NB: This rule is scheduled for demolition.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 22, 2007)

Neighbours on C5 is gonna be shit.

I want UKTVGold to bring back episodes of the Anne and Billy era.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 22, 2007)

Neighbours will always be Neighbours, regardless of what channel shows it.

Does anyone know what sort of time C5 will be airing it?


----------



## stavros (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, but hopefully it will be consistent. The great thing about being on the BBC is that it's on at the same times every day, after and before the news at 1.40 and 5.35. You can set your watch by it. I never watch anything on C5 so I've no idea if they're as well structured, or will it get thrown all over the place?


----------



## mhwfc (Aug 22, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Nope, but hopefully it will be consistent. The great thing about being on the BBC is that it's on at the same times every day, after and before the news at 1.40 and 5.35. You can set your watch by it. I never watch anything on C5 so I've no idea if they're as well structured, or will it get thrown all over the place?



I don't see why their Neighbours scheduling wouldn't be consistent, their Home and Away scheduling's pretty decent, they very ocassionally take the 6pm showing off on Thursdays when there's a UEFA Cup match on, but I'd say it only happens once or twice a year, there should be no 2 week breaks like the BBC do for Wimbledon or the Olympics. And they have an omnibus on Saturday mornings on Freeview station Five Life


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2007)

That puts my mind partially at rest. There is the issue that a break is needed at some point because it doesn't run 52 weeks a year in Aus. I'd prefer a Christmas or Easter break to the current Wimbledon farce so here's hoping.

I love how Karl's now got Pepper as his personal trainer, with his record of working with young women. How is Susan standing for it?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 23, 2007)

That was the WORST prison riot ever, i loved it. There is a lock down yet still Sky and vistors can run around as they please and not see any other inmates outside of the first room where 3, yes 3 (how can the prison service cope with this huge number of rebels?) women were chucking a couple of plastic chairs.


----------



## red rose (Aug 23, 2007)

And how exactly did someone obsessed with babies get put in with a young mother in the first place?


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2007)

You have to understand that Australia is a nation of criminals and so sometimes they have to compromise.  

I've said this before, but Boyd has never done anything to justify his presence on this or any other planet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 24, 2007)

I find it highly unethical for the local community to root through private medical files on the scene of a crime


----------



## red rose (Aug 24, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I find it highly unethical for the local community to root through private medical files on the scene of a crime


Seconded

Also second the Boyd thing


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 24, 2007)

Why is Boyd running away with her even though he knows she killed Terence and framed Sky??


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 24, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I've said this before, but Boyd has never done anything to justify his presence on this or any other planet.



Whenever i think Ned is bland and rubbish Boyd just has to pop up on screen and suddenly Ned can do no wrong.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm guessing Boyd is eye candy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 24, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Boyd is eye candy.


Surely thats Ned.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2007)

> Why is Boyd running away with her even though he knows she killed Terence and framed Sky??


Because he's a spiggin' hufter obviously.

Re. Ned, in the last couple of weeks, with the Janae boxing storyline I've started to think he could be slightly good. Having said that, it may test his acting a little too far.

He is there for eye candy obviously, as is Boyd. It's weird that with some exceptions like Dylan, the male eye candy are shit characters, whereas the women, Sky, Rosie, Pepper, etc, seem to be genuinely quite interesting.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2007)

This storyline with Karl, Susan, Pepper and his new boss is classic. I was pissing myself. K and S were made for each other.

However, Ringo's imagery of Frazer and Rosie's wedding was really shit.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 29, 2007)

Is it never possible for someone to come round from a brain injury and remember who other people are?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul's got a touch of the Rasputins about him, don't you think? Leg ripped off, brain savaged...what's next, they poison him and throw him in some freezing water?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 29, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Paul's got a touch of the Rasputins about him, don't you think? Leg ripped off, brain savaged...what's next, they poison him and throw him in some freezing water?


You missed being thrown off a cliff. TWICE!!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2007)

Can we compile a list of characters who've had amnesia?

Harold (obviously)
Susan - when she thought she was 16
Paul


but I'm sure there have been loads of others...


----------



## rollinder (Aug 30, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You missed being thrown off a cliff. TWICE!!


and a breakdown the first time round


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Can we compile a list of characters who've had amnesia?
> 
> Harold (obviously)
> Susan - when she thought she was 16
> ...


Mrs Mangel.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Mrs Mangel.


right.

what about Robert / Cameron?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> right.
> 
> what about Robert / Cameron?



helen daniels?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Aug 30, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Paul's got a touch of the Rasputins about him, don't you think? Leg ripped off, brain savaged...what's next, they poison him and throw him in some freezing water?


Oh and you forgot the PLANE CRASH!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2007)

Even I've got amnesia now.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 3, 2007)

Scary dad Lou cracked me up


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2007)

I think Lou's taking the piss, isn't he? Surely he went through the same stuff with Lauren, and later on with Danni, although she might've already passed that stage when he married Cheryl. I think the best disapproving dad was Karl with Darren and Libby, but I reckon Steiger could be awesome.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 5, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I think Lou's taking the piss, isn't he? Surely he went through the same stuff with Lauren, and later on with Danni, although she might've already passed that stage when he married Cheryl. I think the best disapproving dad was Karl with Darren and Libby, but I reckon Steiger could be awesome.


Steiger is gone.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 6, 2007)

Natalie Blair is going to be playing Snow White 35 miles down the road, do i lower myself to set foot in shrewsbury to be in the same room as her or not??


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone watch todays? For some inexplicable reason Lou and Andy had a cameo in it!

E2A:  for anyone that missed it.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 6, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Anyone watch todays? For some inexplicable reason Lou and Andy had a cameo in it!
> 
> E2A:  for anyone that missed it.


Why not?  The Neighbours writers seem to be very Anglophillic at the moment though; more than usual.

Bunch of _prats_.


----------



## mhwfc (Sep 6, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Anyone watch todays? For some inexplicable reason Lou and Andy had a cameo in it!
> 
> E2A:  for anyone that missed it.



Lou and Andy were in it, then in the next scene Fraser tried to get out of his wheelchair. Coincidence? I think not!!


----------



## wishface (Sep 6, 2007)

Davo is going to turn out to be very sinister in my book.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, he's got 'date rapist' written all over him.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2007)

What a pointless pair of cameos. Neighbours has always been far funnier than anything Little Britain has ever produced, repetitive bollocks that it is.

Does it seem really odd hearing an English accent on Neighbours to anyone else? It somehow makes it seem too real, but if it means more bikini scenes with Rosie and Pepper then I'm all for it.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe Foz has fucked off to Oz! (and changed his name)

He was _suppposed_ to be going to Goa. Nancy will be pissed off etc.


----------



## baldrick (Sep 7, 2007)

no me neither  

he belongs in hollyoaks dammit


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 8, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> no me neither
> 
> he belongs in hollyoaks dammit


I had no idea who he was.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 8, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I had no idea who he was.


He's Hollyoaks' old tattooist/neo-hippie uni lecturer


----------



## Lost Zoot (Sep 8, 2007)

he was hot in hollyoaks -tatoo's, pericings   (Where have his tatoo's gone?)
Now without the hotness its more obvious, he really really cant act


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 11, 2007)

How can Steph be elected to the council, she is a convicted murderer.


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2007)

Hasn't everyone in Australia got a criminal record though?


----------



## wishface (Sep 11, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> he was hot in hollyoaks -tatoo's, pericings   (Where have his tatoo's gone?)
> Now without the hotness its more obvious, he really really cant act


he's also FUCKING GAY!

GAY GAY GAY!


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> he was hot in hollyoaks -tatoo's, pericings   (Where have his tatoo's gone?)
> Now without the hotness its more obvious, he really really cant act



He's still got some tattoos hasn't he?


----------



## vogonity (Sep 11, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> he was hot in hollyoaks -tatoo's, pericings   (Where have his tatoo's gone?)
> Now without the hotness its more obvious, he really really cant act


Damn! I thought I recognised him!  
I'm sure he had more tattoos...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 14, 2007)

This blogzine is getting very lonelygirl15.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 14, 2007)

Did anyone else think it was amazing how the lovely Carmella managed to cure her drg addiction in a matter of hours?


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm quite liking Paul looking so baffled.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm liking this Paul storyline. There was a danger in him simply retreading his arsehole and womanising tendancies again and again but they've now thrown us a curveball to digest with him. Full marks.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 15, 2007)

My missus has fallen in love with the new, nice Paul, and suitably weeped while he gave his little speech


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 17, 2007)

noo! don't let her fall for it! Paul is still evil, he just doesn't know it!


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2007)

Boyd and Sky are spending a lot of time together, aren't they?


----------



## subversplat (Sep 17, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Boyd and Sky are spending a lot of time together, aren't they?


I think they're going for a Boyd-Sky-Caleb threesome.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 17, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> I think they're going for a Boyd-Sky-Caleb threesome.



They almost definitely are.


----------



## stavros (Sep 18, 2007)

Boyd's never shown and homoerotic leaning though, apart from the brief bodybuilding period. I think Sky's liberal enough for it though.

I'll tell you what though, it's a good job that since Charlotte's arrest nobody's got ill and needed to see a Dr.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 18, 2007)

Watching yesterday's episode and if i hold my tounge and say 'i was born on a pirate ship' whats it meant to sound like cos i sounds like gibberish to me.


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 18, 2007)

Oliver is a prick int he.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 18, 2007)

heinous seamus said:
			
		

> Oliver is a prick int he.


Not as bad as Boyd.


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2007)

Well that goes without saying. There have been few bigger pricks in Ramsey Street history than Boyd.

I loved Janelle's line today upon seeing Kerry; "Looks like Elton John's wardrobe just threw up on her."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 19, 2007)

Janelle is easily one of the best characters neighbours has ever had.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 20, 2007)

If Paul doesnt remember anything why was he not shocked that he only had one leg?

Great to see Gino back.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 20, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Watching yesterday's episode and if i hold my tounge and say 'i was born on a pirate ship' whats it meant to sound like cos i sounds like gibberish to me.


 
didn't see if but if it's anything like what passed for humour at primary school - it's supposed to sound like your saying shit  cos swearings bad inint  (oh the joys of going to a CofE school in the 80s)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 20, 2007)

Today is the first time I have missed one of the days episodes in MONTHS. 

 

I am worried I won't be able to see the subtleties of the plot without two viewings.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> If Paul doesnt remember anything why was he not shocked that he only had one leg?


he was - it as one of his first questions when he came round.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 21, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he was - it as one of his first questions when he came round.


Ahh i must have missed that, false alarm.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm totally lost on the pepper and hollyoaks boy thing.    Is he evil?


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2007)

We don't know yet. Steiger reckons he is, but then he's suspicious of everything. There's got to be some twist coming up.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2007)

What do we think of Tom? Is he a good addition?

Plus, they didn't send the swimming pool cliffhanger out too obviously did they?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2007)

So no one else on monday noticed that the board on the end of Alan Napiers bed gave his next of kin as Sky Mangel??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> So no one else on monday noticed that the board on the end of Alan Napiers bed gave his next of kin as Sky Mangel??



WHHHHHAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 26, 2007)

Why is Carmella suddenly looking very fit? I mean she's an attractive sort anyway but in yesterdays show she looked very notably stunning.


----------



## Leeloks (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it here you mean......


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 26, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> WHHHHHAAAAAAAAT?


This was what i thought so i rewound SKY+ and paused it. Yup definately gave his next of kin as Sky Mangel.


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm, this is interesting, because I think I'm right in remembering that Joe ain't her biological dad. The plot thickens.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Sep 30, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Is it here you mean......


Lucky git.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 30, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm totally lost on the pepper and hollyoaks boy thing.    Is he evil?



Has he left now? Man he had a good body - I don't remember him being so ridiculously buff in Hollyoaks. 

The Timmins aren't actually leaving n'all are they - they're one of the best additions to Neighbours in years. Bree can leave. I wouldn't miss her with her funny teeth. But I'd miss Jenae and Janelle.

Toady may as well leave. I remember when he was a fun character, now he's just so ridiculously dull (ditto Steph - though she was never half exciting and she has a big podgy moon face). And he's not even needed as the streets resident legal expert now that the infinitely more delectable Rosa is around.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure Adam can officially leave because he never became a proper cast member, with face in the credits. That may change if he comes back though.

You can't get rid of Bree, she's the best Timmins by far. She reminds me a little of Toady at her age, but without the rebelious streak. The other one I definitely don't want to leave is Steiger. His novelty may where thin some time but he still retains his qualities for me.

I will agree though that Rosie is fit as. I would put her top of the Ramsey Street women at the moment, which is pretty good going with Carmella, Pepper and Sky still around. Oh and Toady's in it 'til he dies I reckon, a la Lou and Harold. I agree though he does need a male foil, like he did with Billy, Lance and then Connor (will he ever come back?).


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like Ringo is gonna cop Carmella. Jammy fucker.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, Carmella is very easy on the eye, but I'd always have half an eye on her sister.


----------



## wishface (Oct 2, 2007)

get.rid.of.ned


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 3, 2007)

Ringo's chin acne is vile.


----------



## wishface (Oct 3, 2007)

Ringo is vile, does he think he's 27 or something? Get a life sonny!


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2007)

I hadn't noticed the acne, but now you've said it it's going to be on my mind in every scene he's in.

Nice to see Rocco back for a bit. Just for a bit mind, because he is almost too much of a stereotype.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 4, 2007)

I quite enjoyed Jenae being out of overalls and sweats in the first half of yesterdays episode.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I've been a Neighbours absentee for a while, can some kind person give me quick run down of the following please:

1) Who the flip is the blind girl and what is the story behind all this baby swapping business - I don't know who Loris is or what is going on here.

2) Umm...there was something else, but I've forgotten. So instead can someone tell me where Ned acquired a five year old son from?

Thank you


----------



## wishface (Oct 4, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I hadn't noticed the acne, but now you've said it it's going to be on my mind in every scene he's in.
> 
> Nice to see Rocco back for a bit. Just for a bit mind, because he is almost too much of a stereotype.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been a Neighbours absentee for a while, can some kind person give me quick run down of the following please:
> 
> 1) Who the flip is the blind girl and what is the story behind all this baby swapping business - I don't know who Loris is or what is going on here.
> 
> ...


1) Loris is Janelle's ex-husband who did a runner at the renewal ceremony's rich mother. The blind chick is Janelles real daughter who born at the same time as Bree and Loris not wishing to bring hardship to Janelle and Kim switched Bree and the blind chick. This all came out 6 months ago when Loris was in it and the blind chick who was raised by Bree's real mum and dad came to find Janelle.

Some bird turned up from Neds past said here is your son you never knew about i want to go out and party like you have had the chance to do for 5 years and buggered off again in the space of 2 episodes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 5, 2007)

That was SO bad


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 5, 2007)

Stieger saying Janelle Timmins leaving was the end of an era made me laugh, stupid fucking trailer trash have have only been there 5 minutes. I've never liked them and i'm glad they've fucked off.

Whale-fish had been improving looks wise lately but today it was like she went out of her way to look ultra whale-fishey on her last day.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll miss Steiger and Bree, but I couldn't give a shit about Janelle and I don't like Janae much.

Looks like we might have a British resident in Ramsey Street now. Is he the first ever (not counting Connor)? I can't remember another.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 6, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I'll miss Steiger and Bree, but I couldn't give a shit about Janelle and I don't like Janae much.
> 
> Looks like we might have a British resident in Ramsey Street now. Is he the first ever (not counting Connor)? I can't remember another.


Sarah, who had the affair with Karl. You have a very short memory.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 6, 2007)

UKTV GOLD is now only 2 years behind BBC1 and as they show 2 episodes a day its gonna be only a year til they catch up, where does it go from here?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 6, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Sarah, who had the affair with Karl. You have a very short memory.



And Valda lynns mum. Was sarah really Britsh? I thought she was just Posh Aus, like donald fisher in Home and Away.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2007)

Sarah and Valda weren't Brits were they? They never sounded like it to me.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Sarah and Valda weren't Brits were they? They never sounded like it to me.


Yes they were.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, I've now checked on Wikipedia and they were played by Brits. Whether the characters themselves were Brits I think is debatable. Adam is undisbutably English.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 8, 2007)

Sarah was a Brit, it was mentioned on the show quite a lot. I'm fairly sure Valda is meant to be Australian.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 10, 2007)

Care worker in soap turns out to be evil~! OH THE SHOCK, never saw that coming~!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 10, 2007)

Ringo's horrible sex leer actually made me nauseous today


----------



## subversplat (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah - yawn another con artist


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 12, 2007)

Uuuuurrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhh they're kissing *pukes*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 12, 2007)

I missed yesterdays episode, why was Ringo under Carmella's bed??


----------



## stavros (Oct 12, 2007)

He went into to her room to talk about their situation, before Rosie knocked on the door all in a fluster about her wedding. Carmella told her to wait a minute and Ringo hid under her bed. Nothing actually happened until today.

Got to admit, I wasn't a huge fan of today's, being as it centred almost totally on Frazer, Rosie, Carmella and Ringo. We need to see more than one house.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> He went into to her room to talk about their situation, before Rosie knocked on the door all in a fluster about her wedding. Carmella told her to wait a minute and Ringo hid under her bed. Nothing actually happened until today.
> 
> Got to admit, I wasn't a huge fan of today's, being as it centred almost totally on Frazer, Rosie, Carmella and Ringo. We need to see more than one house.



An episode with no Harold is a poor thing indeed


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 13, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> He went into to her room to talk about their situation, before Rosie knocked on the door all in a fluster about her wedding. Carmella told her to wait a minute and Ringo hid under her bed. Nothing actually happened until today.
> 
> Got to admit, I wasn't a huge fan of today's, being as it centred almost totally on Frazer, Rosie, Carmella and Ringo. We need to see more than one house.


It looked like in the replay Ringo was in on his own rubbing Carmella's panties over his acne fuelled chin.


----------



## stavros (Oct 13, 2007)

> Carmella's panties


Used or fresh?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 14, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Used or fresh?


Used, no one keeps fresh panties under the bed.


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2007)

They've really gone to town on the new credits haven't they? That's going to take some getting used to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2007)

Time for a sweepstake on who's dead: I reckon Ringo is coz he was walking about on the minibus and didn't have his belt on. With any luck Pepper and her 'english' boyfriend will both die too


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 15, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Time for a sweepstake on who's dead: I reckon Ringo is coz he was walking about on the minibus and didn't have his belt on. With any luck Pepper and her 'english' boyfriend will both die too


I think they will all be ok, Ringo might be in hospital for a bit but he will be ok in a week. If Scott hadn't died so young a couple of months ago he might have snuffed it but he wont now because of that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 16, 2007)

is there anything quite like a soap wedding?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not sure if I like this new neighbours. Its getting a little bit home and away.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, it sucked  The new theme tune is not perky enough, the credits look accidentally cheap instead of deliberately so, and today was a mass convocation of the bland. Bring back the Timminses!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 16, 2007)

Todays episode dragged so much I thought it was an hour special!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 16, 2007)

as soon as there a hi in Neighbours then there a low  

see this story line before

Wedding - Todefish & Dee
Crash 

Wedding - Rosetta & Frazer
Crash 


new theme tune Poor


----------



## rollinder (Oct 16, 2007)

and it might be Toadies fault _again_


----------



## wishface (Oct 16, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> and it might be Toadies fault _again_


well he is an inveterate twat.

And why does Mickey have May(from Eastenders) face! It's haunting!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 16, 2007)

Toadie driving after a wedding is like Karl and the bush.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 17, 2007)

From wikipedia: However the character of Mickey Gannon has been heavily criticised by media outlets and fans of neighbours for being hugely 'annoying'. He was just recently award TV Times most annoying soap character of the year, even though the character has only been on TV since June 2007. Many of the reasons given were the unrealistic situations the character finds himself in, the cheesy subplots, the frustratingly dire personality and the subpar acting skills of Fletcher O'Leary himself.

An online petition has begun to remove Mickey Gannon from the screens which has already garnered 5,000 signatures. Daniel O'Connor who plays Ned Parker recently attacked back calling the petition 'cruel'.


----------



## wishface (Oct 17, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> From wikipedia: However the character of Mickey Gannon has been heavily criticised by media outlets and fans of neighbours for being hugely 'annoying'. He was just recently award TV Times most annoying soap character of the year, even though the character has only been on TV since June 2007. Many of the reasons given were the unrealistic situations the character finds himself in, the cheesy subplots, the frustratingly dire personality and the subpar acting skills of Fletcher O'Leary himself.
> 
> An online petition has begun to remove Mickey Gannon from the screens which has already garnered 5,000 signatures. Daniel O'Connor who plays Ned Parker recently attacked back calling the petition 'cruel'.


he can talk!

(can't fucking act though!)

Anyway, how the hell did that crash cause that much damage? Both vehicles were practicaly stationary!


----------



## red rose (Oct 17, 2007)

Hehe, the character of Mickey was brought in specifically because everyone hated Ned so much. The plan was to give Ned a lot more family type scenes and make him seem nicer.

That's backfired then.

Still, awarding a little kid the most annoying actor award and stuff is fairly shitty.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 17, 2007)

Them new titles are gonna take some getting used to, but then they always do.. it's a bit soft-rock init? And their ridiculous over-enthusiastic grimacing during the titles just makes me laugh out loud.

I think Mickey and his dog should get their own spin off. Cast out from Erinsborough, he could briefly sell drugs on Ansons's Corner before embarking on a journey across the outback where he'd bump into former characters, like Joe Mangel living in junkyard in the Bungle Bundgles.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 17, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> I think Mickey and his dog should get their own spin off. Cast out from Erinsborough, he could briefly sell drugs on Ansons's Corner before embarking on a journey across the outback where he'd bump into former characters, like Joe Mangel living in junkyard in the Bungle Bundgles.



*snorts tea out of nose*

That is probably the most genious idea for a television spin off I have ever heard.

You should email it to Neighbours writing team.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 17, 2007)

Elle and Oliver are brother and sister  

I'd be more sympathetic to their plight if they weren't such shitty people.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 17, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Elle and Oliver are brother and sister
> 
> I'd be more sympathetic to their plight if they weren't such shitty people.



OH 

MY 

GOD

And I havnt even watched it yet today.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 17, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> *snorts tea out of nose*
> 
> That is probably the most genious idea for a television spin off I have ever heard.
> 
> You should email it to Neighbours writing team.



Thanks, I just might - with a bit of fine tuning this could be a winner. I'd even have some ex-Prisoner Cell Block H characters turn up, who'd maybe formed a commune out in the bush, to spice it up.


----------



## wishface (Oct 17, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Elle and Oliver are brother and sister
> 
> I'd be more sympathetic to their plight if they weren't such shitty people.


that was obvious weeks ago.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 19, 2007)

What is it with Neighbours rehashing story lines right now?? First Toady and after wedding crashes and now an incest angle.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 19, 2007)

I watched yesterdays epidode and laughed out loud at least a dozen times. Is it now an all-out comedy show?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 19, 2007)

Its gone real rubbish instead of ironic rubbish now.


----------



## wishface (Oct 19, 2007)

i laughed at oliver humming 'don't it make you feel good' in the background.


----------



## wishface (Oct 19, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Its gone real rubbish instead of ironic rubbish now.


yes, this revamp needs a revamp.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm concerned that Elle is in fact Wolverine from Xmen. I've never seen a large head trauma heal so fast.


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2007)

> And I havnt even watched it yet today.


I make it a rule not to read this thread between 2pm and 6pm if I'm watching the evening edition for fear of spoiling it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 20, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I make it a rule not to read this thread between 2pm and 6pm if I'm watching the evening edition for fear of spoiling it.



I would but sometimes I just can't keep away.


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2007)

If you haven't watched it yet, watch it this evening and note how quickly Bridget manages to go to the toilet.

Also, after about 18 months, Ned is starting to be an OK character.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> If you haven't watched it yet, watch it this evening and note how quickly Bridget manages to go to the toilet.
> 
> Also, after about 18 months, Ned is starting to be an OK character.



I found Ned especially painful today.   I hadn't been minding him too much with jenae to play off.


Maybe she only went to wash her hands... I was watching and noticed how quick and anyway, you wouldn't bother yelling would you if she's that quick? I wonder if she bothered to ad lib, "shut up dad! you try changing a tampon superquick..." probably not.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 22, 2007)

Aw, I like Mickey and his 'The Champ'-like relationship with Ned.


----------



## wishface (Oct 22, 2007)

wow neighbours has died a sudden and rather ugly death hasn't it!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> wow neighbours has died a sudden and rather ugly death hasn't it!


I blame Mickey.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I blame Mickey.



Me too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I blame Mickey.



"Crap child actor in daytime soap opera shock"  

I can't believe people are so upset about this kid, and Ned's no more interminable than any of the other characters...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> "Crap child actor in daytime soap opera shock"
> 
> I can't believe people are so upset about this kid, and Ned's no more interminable than any of the other characters...



You don't understand. 

Its _easy_ to blame a child.

*feels big*


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2007)

Neighbours has jumped the shark! Where's all the cheesy humour gone?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2007)

Besides, Declan is a far worse character than Mickey. He's such a caring soul, looking out for his old mum, that he gets a small runaway child to break into houses for him? wtf?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Neighbours has jumped the shark! Where's all the cheesy humour gone?



I agree. It happened exactly on the day these new credits appeared. 

I never thought I would say this, but today, I am glad I missed it.

  

This is a sad day for me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Besides, Declan is a far worse character than Mickey. He's such a caring soul, looking out for his old mum, that he gets a small runaway child to break into houses for him? wtf?



All these new characters are rubbish. I do like that midge and that family. They seem alright. 

Probably because they have not done to much to piss me off yet.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 23, 2007)

It's true, it's all the fault of the new credits 

Maybe they're just trying to wean us all off it before it moves to Five.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> It's true, it's all the fault of the new credits
> 
> Maybe they're just trying to wean us all off it before it moves to Five.



Didn't they win a huge contract to move to channel 5?

Where is all the money going? I demand answers!


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 23, 2007)

That new family have another kid. Maybe he should turn up and win jenae (is that even her name? god I'm rubbish) away from ned. 


I'm quite liking how, paul, elle, oliver are in the same house but completely different to ned and whatsit even though both parties are having dramas with declan/rebecca.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2007)

Woah, Toadie getting arrested. This could be very big stuff.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 23, 2007)

I hated the fucking Timmins family and were glad when they had either all left or died except Jenae. They were infinetely better though than Mickey, Declan and his Mum who has slept around more than Dr. Karl.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 24, 2007)

I love it when Jenae dresses girly, though she does look rather hot mucked up in overalls. I'd fucking marry her tomorrow.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I hated the fucking Timmins family and were glad when they had either all left or died except Jenae. They were infinetely better though than Mickey, Declan and his Mum who has slept around more than Dr. Karl.


Hang on - who else has she slept with?  Paul, and Declan's dad? 

anyway, where has everyone gone?

Pepper?
Rosie and thingy?
Carmella?


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 24, 2007)

Am I the only one who hopes smug gurning acne twat doesn't wake up from his coma? I haven't seen it today yet so, knowing my luck, he does today.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Neighbours is crap, same old shit day in day out 
 

Mickey - not another horrible child


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm a bit confused that susan and steph seem to be rewarding toadie for drink driving


----------



## wiskey (Oct 24, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who hopes smug gurning acne twat doesn't wake up from his coma? I haven't seen it today yet so, knowing my luck, he does today.



sorry


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2007)

I hate them all now  Rosie, Acne Chin, Carmella Lipwobble Whingebag, all of the various Neds that I can't differentiate between. Even the saintly Susan is being tainted by proximity to such shitbirds. Oh, and let's not forget the more established losers: Toady? DIE! Steph? DIE DIE!

It almost devalues being at home all day


----------



## wishface (Oct 24, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Woah, Toadie getting arrested. This could be very big stuff.


was he using oink?


----------



## wishface (Oct 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I hate them all now  Rosie, Acne Chin, Carmella Lipwobble Whingebag, all of the various Neds that I can't differentiate between. Even the saintly Susan is being tainted by proximity to such shitbirds. Oh, and let's not forget the more established losers: Toady? DIE! Steph? DIE DIE!
> 
> It almost devalues being at home all day


naighbours has definitely gone down the swanny.

The whole show seems bent on propping up the utter lame duck that is Ned Parker. Mr Charisma!

And whos this Napier woman? She doesn't have the decency to live on the street! fucking part timer!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I hate them all now  Rosie, Acne Chin, Carmella Lipwobble Whingebag, all of the various Neds that I can't differentiate between. Even the saintly Susan is being tainted by proximity to such shitbirds. Oh, and let's not forget the more established losers: Toady? DIE! Steph? DIE DIE!
> 
> It almost devalues being at home all day



I like how you slipped the word 'shitbirds' into that MK. You have no idea how much that pleases me. 

  

PS - I completely agree.


----------



## stavros (Oct 24, 2007)

At least we can have faith in the opening credits suggesting Boyd's fucking off soon.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 25, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who hopes smug gurning acne twat doesn't wake up from his coma? I haven't seen it today yet so, knowing my luck, he does today.


You haven't been reading the thread then? We have all been pulling for him to die.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 25, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I hate them all now  Rosie, Acne Chin, Carmella Lipwobble Whingebag, all of the various Neds that I can't differentiate between.



From this moment on Ringo and Carmella will be refered to as Acne Chin and Lipwobble Whingebag repectively.

They can keep Zig and Zag company on the thread now that both Big Face and WhaleFish have left.


----------



## red rose (Oct 25, 2007)

Ringo is just so awful and smug when carmella is nice to him, I hate his smug fucking face.

I also hate how Ned and Janae got together, it was so crap and cheesy after all the dancing around


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 25, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> I also hate how Ned and Janae got together, it was so crap and cheesy after all the dancing around



And the intense hatred that turned to love in 2 weeks.


----------



## red rose (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I remember the Libby/Drew saga

Now that was a soap opera romance


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 25, 2007)

For a moment there I thought Ringo was gonna die with a big smile on his face thinking that Carmella really was in love with him... but now I'm actually quite pleased he'll make it, cos now there's heartache-a-plenty on the cards which will hopefully wipe that gormless smile off his face for good.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, it's coming back to me now. We were introduced to Stu and hence Ned because Drew was mates with Steve from back in Okie, right?


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 25, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You haven't been reading the thread then? We have all been pulling for him to die.



I've just taken a refresher course and seems I'm in good company here!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 25, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Ah, it's coming back to me now. We were introduced to Stu and hence Ned because Drew was mates with Steve from back in Okie, right?



Besides your spelling of Oakey you are spot on.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Oct 26, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who hopes smug gurning acne twat doesn't wake up from his coma? I haven't seen it today yet so, knowing my luck, he does today.



Nope, I was really hoping the gimp would snuff it.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 26, 2007)

Yesterday's was great entertainment, I'm loving Ringo's achey/acne-breaky heart. He could top himself.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 26, 2007)

My favorite episode ever!!!!

Not only is Boyd gone for good which i truely have been looking forward to years. No more shall i have to hear his annoying voice or see his pink polo necks! Sweet blessed relief there is a God after all. But then Lipwobble Whingebag told Acne Chin she didn't love him IN FRONT OF EVERYONE. I wonder if dad will mind if i crack open a bottle of his champers, if this isnt a special occassion i don't know what it is!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't usually watch twice a day but I couldn't resist seeing Ringo get _pwned_ all over again  

Maybe the despair will kill him, he's still weak as a kitten y'know (and I don't think he's in the new credits...)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I don't usually watch twice a day but I couldn't resist seeing Ringo get _pwned_ all over again
> 
> Maybe the despair will kill him, he's still weak as a kitten y'know (and I don't think he's in the new credits...)



If Ringo had died of a broken heart, and Boyd had left, only to die in a horrible car accident, it would have been the most perfect episode possible. 

I probably would have come.


----------



## red rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The boyfriend is really annoyed that just as we finally get rid of Boyd it looks like that twat Ringo is becoming a main character.

Today's episode was brilliant


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2007)

> Besides your spelling of Oakey you are spot on.


Is it a real place?

How long do you think it'll be before Ringo develops a particular aversion to wearing a shirt, a la Boyd, Ned, Stu, Joel, Drew, Brad, and so on ad infinitum?

Aside from the joy of getting rid of Boyd, it should be noted that Sky went as well. She was a really good character, although since Kerry was born she became a lot duller.

Finally, why do Pepper and Adam need to get married for him to get a visa? Don't we still own Australia anyway?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course its a real place. What are you, stupid? 

 

You will never get into Eden Hills university. You will probably end up in colack. Or maybe even Tazzy, if your life goes proper wrong and you end up in a coma/on the run from the police/drama that has you written out of the show for a while.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 26, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is it a real place?



Yeah it's just outside Toowoomba, my Auntie and Uncle live right by it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Today's episode was brilliant



  Fuck sake! I didn't bother with it today as it has been so resoundingly shit all week. Can't believe I missed Boyd leaving AND Acne Chin taking a big punch in the manbag


----------



## red rose (Oct 26, 2007)

That is such an amazing phrase 

If I could find a neighbours torrent I would download it and give it to you just for that phrase


----------



## subversplat (Oct 26, 2007)

Neighbours is torrented on www.thebox.bz


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2007)

You star!

May let me know if you want a copy


----------



## wishface (Oct 27, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Fuck sake! I didn't bother with it today as it has been so resoundingly shit all week. Can't believe I missed Boyd leaving AND Acne Chin taking a big punch in the manbag


me too!

I'm a sad man.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 27, 2007)

Grrrr at having to wait till monday to see Ance Chin totally emotionly destroyed


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 27, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> Neighbours is torrented on www.thebox.bz




Not signed up but that looks like a site with UK tv on it - not being able to watch Neighbours is actually a consideration when thinking about moving away. Now I'm not just limited to Spain (have Sky at my house there) and Australia.

Wow, a hundred different avenues have just opened up.






			
				i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Grrrr at having to wait till monday to see Ance Chin totally emotionly destroyed



It's worth it - he's _totally_ pathetic. I wanted him to be run over on the way there.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2007)

> Now I'm not just limited to Spain (have Sky at my house there)


Is that where she's moved to? I thought was going to see Dylan.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 29, 2007)

As well as Acne-Boy falling to pieces, I'm really enjoying Fraser being completely out of order about the whole thing. He's the new Jim Robinson.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 29, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is that where she's moved to? I thought was going to see Dylan.



She maybe at Jambooboo's spanish villa but she will forever be in my heart.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 29, 2007)

Phwoar!

Sky has some brilliant norks.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2007)

I always thought she was much better looking before she went blonde. Bit surprised you went for that picture and not the Lana one (and don't pretend you don't know which one I mean).


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 30, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I always thought she was much better looking before she went blonde. Bit surprised you went for that picture and not the Lana one (and don't pretend you don't know which one I mean).



I tried searching for that pic but instead i hit the greatest jackpot known to man:


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 30, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Phwoar!
> 
> Sky has some brilliant norks.



She was really flaunting them in her last few weeks in the show - I imagine in the hope of future job offers.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 30, 2007)

The biggest bloke on the footy team doesn't want the girl to play. How fucking original.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2007)

I was very disappointed to see Karl get his guitar out again today


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish he'd play Jenny Time we haven't had that in aaaaaaaaaaages.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 31, 2007)

I wont spoil later for anyone!

um, What's the deal with Olivers dad? I think I may have missed an episode recently? Has his mum explained why the dad is bad news? Can someone recap. Think I'll watch todays episode again later in case I blinked and missed it.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 31, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I wont spoil later for anyone!
> 
> um, What's the deal with Olivers dad? I think I may have missed an episode recently? Has his mum explained why the dad is bad news? Can someone recap. Think I'll watch todays episode again later in case I blinked and missed it.



Rebecca explained all to Oliver...

They were together when they had Oliver but separated as he was a bit volatile or something. Some years later they had somehow gotten together - it was implied that they had sex that wasn't exactly consensual (though the word 'rape' was not used it being Neighbours). And the Kelly Jones lookalike was the product of this.


----------



## El Sueno (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the latest token-bad-boy, Kelly Jones. Next think you know he'll be buying cigarettes.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 31, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Rebecca explained all to Oliver...
> 
> They were together when they had Oliver but separated as he was a bit volatile or something. Some years later they had somehow gotten together - it was implied that they had sex that wasn't exactly consensual (though the word 'rape' was not used it being Neighbours). And the Kelly Jones lookalike was the product of this.


ah ha! Thank you.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 1, 2007)

Is there anything in Neighbours that can't be solved by bringing back 1, some or all of the Rebecchi family??


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 1, 2007)

Yesterday's episode had everything - hilarious dialogue (Lawyer boss to Stonefish - "Who is this _goose_?" ), cringey acting (Elle stomping all over Paul lines and, well any scene Rosie's in is a disaster - it can't be easy delivering those improbable lines she's given, but even so she has to be the most annoying character in it right now and that's saying something).

Then the stomach churning schmaltzy ending; "Go pups!" from that unconvincing dick Ned. And he hasn't even given Jenae a seeing-to... shame on you. *shakes head*

Can't wait for today's.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 1, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Is there anything in Neighbours that can't be solved by bringing back 1, some or all of the Rebecchi family??



Stonefish looks like he's an alcoholic, what happened to him?! Reminds me of Des Clarke in his final days, staggering around with his dressing gown open and his cock hanging out. talking to people off camera with a glazed look in his eyes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Yesterday's episode had everything - hilarious dialogue (Lawyer boss to Stonefish - "Who is this _goose_?" ), cringey acting (Elle stomping all over Paul lines and, well any scene Rosie's in is a disaster - it can't be easy delivering those improbable lines she's given, but even so she has to be the most annoying character in it right now and that's saying something).
> 
> Then the stomach churning schmaltzy ending; "Go pups!" from that unconvincing dick Ned. And he hasn't even given Jenae a seeing-to... shame on you. *shakes head*
> 
> Can't wait for today's.



 

I love you El Sueno.

That is all.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 1, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I love you El Sueno.
> 
> That is all.



 I like.  

And as for everybody turning out to see Mickey playing footie, like the whole street - what the fuck was that all about?! If I told somebody watching it for the first time that half the characters were mentally disabled, they'd have no reason to suspect otherwise. Even old stalwart Harold just bumbles around like he's on acid.

Talking of Mickey - blowing one raspberry in the titles is undignified, but I guess forgivable for an eight year old. But blowing _two in a row? _That's just bloody rude.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 2, 2007)

To paraphrase:

Pepper: English eat deep fried Mars bars.
Adam: No thats the scots
Pepper: The english eat junk though
Adam: No look at our chefs Jamie Oliver (a cunt but ok he is english), Rick Stien (good point) and Gordon Ramsey (WHO IS FUCKING SCOTTISH!!!). See all good ENGLISH chefs.

You would have thought someone wouldn't have let this error through after bashing the scots cooking in the previous sentence. I would have thought at least the fucking actor would know this even if the writters didn't, FUCKS SAKE!!! HIRE SOME FUCKING FACT CHECKERS OR FIRE THE ONES YOU HAVE!!!   







I may have slightly over reacted to this.


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 2, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> To paraphrase:
> 
> Pepper: English eat deep fried Mars bars.
> Adam: No thats the scots
> ...



I think it was a deliberate 'mistake'. Remember the character used to be a Plod...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm beginning to suspect that pepper's hair may not be entirely real


----------



## wishface (Nov 2, 2007)

just her hair?


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 2, 2007)

Between that ex-Hollyoaks jock's lesson in all things Brit-cool and the Rebecci brothers' dancing, yesterday's episode left me exhausted.

"Biller Piper was great", Pepper said, staring into her lap, waiting for the director to yell "Okay cut - this scene definately needs a rewrite". But they must be taping on a ratio of 1:1 or something for shit like that to get left in. Maybe it goes out live.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 2, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> just her hair?



I reckon her tits are real. The only person I can think of in Neighbours who probably had fake baps is Dione Bliss (who was/is sexy tae fuck).


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I reckon her tits are real. The only person I can think of in Neighbours who probably had fake baps is Dione Bliss (who was/is sexy tae fuck).



Dione used to give me the creeps. Aside from that whiny machine-gun rattle of a voice, with her massive fat head sat utop that bony little frame, even those massive tits couldn't undo the damage.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 2, 2007)

Hahaha, that was the crappest assassination attempt ever.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Silly woman she left the key in the door. As Rebecca open it to Paul.  

Neighbours  today


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Hahaha, that was the crappest assassination attempt ever.



If that was an assasination attempt then every van driver in London has a contract on my head


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2007)

I've no idea why they're perservering with this Tom/Zeke storyline. I mean, where can it go? I don't really like either of them.

However, at least we have Stoney back, and hopefully he'll bring a bit of the old Toadie out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 5, 2007)

I quite liked the Tom/Zeke storyline! 

Brought a tear to my eye it did.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 5, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I've no idea why they're perservering with this Tom/Zeke storyline. I mean, where can it go? I don't really like either of them.
> 
> However, at least we have Stoney back, and hopefully he'll bring a bit of the old Toadie out.


Communist Tom was great, mental Tom less so.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2007)

Ewwww, sex talk on Neighbours.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2007)

What's the betting the Karl's company is putting him in a top job just so they can pin their scullduggery on him?

And also, I find it hard to believe a pharmaceutical company would think it worth the risk to reduce the concentrations of drugs in their products; most pharmaceuticals are actually dirt cheap to produce and all the company's profit comes from absurd markups. The savings from skimping on ingredients would most likely be so small as to not nearly be worth the risk of getting found out.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2007)

What do you want?   realism?!   


I know I watched todays episode but I've already forgotten it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I know I watched todays episode but I've already forgotten it.



That's why its on twice a day


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 7, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Ewwww, sex talk on Neighbours.



Yeh

 

Neighbours is my one refuge from all the sex on tv!

Although it does keep reminding me of the bad acting of a porno that never quite leads to sex.


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2007)

wtf happened to the credits


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2007)

Terrible isn't it...and the theme tune


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Terrible isn't it...and the theme tune



I think the way they keep making the theme tune _even worse_ just when nobody thought that would be possible is some sort of deliberate running joke. 

In fact I think neighbours itself is a running joke


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 7, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I think the way they keep making the theme tune _even worse_ just when nobody thought that would be possible is some sort of deliberate running joke.
> 
> In fact I think neighbours itself is a running joke



Really? I take it entirely seriously myself.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't remember Tim Collins being such an arsehole when he's been in it before.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 9, 2007)

He is a badass now.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2007)

The new Paul? Or can we predict that Tim ain't going to stick around? I reckon he might be working in London as Mohamed Fayed's lawyer.


----------



## red rose (Nov 10, 2007)

If Karl ends up getting seduced by yet another female co-worker (whether or not she's doing it for other reasons) I'm going to find the writers of neighbours and shoot them


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2007)

The Kennedy-cock radar knows no bounds.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 11, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I don't remember Tim Collins being such an arsehole when he's been in it before.


Yeah he was, he tried to shag Dee despite her being engaged to Toady and tried to pin an huge fuck up on his part on Toady while he was still training.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, my ethereal Ramsey Street memory has let me down.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like we will soon be joined by Dylan Mk2.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 12, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Looks like we will soon be joined by Dylan Mk2.



Don't you mean MK3?

coz that other bloke with stingrays heart was MK2


----------



## zoooo (Nov 12, 2007)

I heart Ned.
That is all.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 12, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Don't you mean MK3?
> 
> coz that other bloke with stingrays heart was MK2


Long hair, rugged good looks and into surfing? No he wasn't.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 12, 2007)

I spotted a mistake in todays Neighbours when Declan looked to see who had rung Olivers phone via the received calls menu it gave the date of his dads call as 04-01-2004.


----------



## red rose (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh dear god the air guitaring


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 13, 2007)

I think...i might give neighbours up...it's been 19years and strong british tradition i always thought id suport...but really..Frasier? Rosie? zeeke? - he's just teen ned, weak and pathetic. He's like Hanna Martin and 'Shel Scully, gets all the embasarsing awful "puberty" storylines and exsists to be mocked.
I care about non of this. its not even "ironicly" bad. Its just, crap and boring.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 13, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Oh dear god the air guitaring



Pepper wasn't even doing it in time with the music  

Although now she's got rid of the dubious extensions and stupid call-girl outfits I definitely would


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2007)

'80s hairband pizazz'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 14, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Pepper wasn't even doing it in time with the music
> 
> Although now she's got rid of the dubious extensions and stupid call-girl outfits I definitely would



But then she would be bald and naked.


----------



## wishface (Nov 14, 2007)

is paul going to turn evil again?

wake me up when that happens.


----------



## subversplat (Nov 14, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> is paul going to turn evil again?
> 
> wake me up when that happens.


I read somewhere that he's going to turn himself in for attempted murder and languish in a prison cell for months 

Spoiler hidden


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe this is the same Jenae from a year ago. The girls's a ghost of her former self, where's all the sassy attitude gone? She's acting like a forty-year old, handing out world-weary advice to the kids n'everything.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2007)

You're right ES. She's not even getting any! FFS Janae, sort yourself out girl.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe Ned's such a dopey sod he aint sorted her out yet. I mean, ffs they're living together like a bleedin' married couple and they aint even got jiggy? Something's so wrong there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2007)

Ned is clearly gay. I'd have just locked mickey in the shed by now and gone for it


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2007)

I think Ned is missing any kind of genitalia, tbh. He looks like he escaped from the Ken factory and then forgot what he was meant to be doing once he'd got out.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 14, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Ned is clearly gay. I'd have just locked mickey in the shed by now and gone for it



Or made him watch. Maybe some mild trauma would shut him up.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 14, 2007)

What did Declan and Oliver's dad do that was so bad, it was his word against their mums and he did nothing to prove her right that i saw.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 14, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> What did Declan and Oliver's dad do that was so bad, it was his word against their mums and he did nothing to prove her right that i saw.



Not true! He was clearly holding Declan by the shoulders! Which proves that he's a rapist/murderer/ghostwriter of celebrity autobiographies/smuggler of nazi gold/something else suitably evil. Trufax.

In his defence though, I'd chin that little bollocks Declan if I had the chance


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2007)

I think he killed Diana and has kidnapped Maddie. And maybe shot JFK.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 15, 2007)

i watched neighbours today and it was like i'd never seen it before, all new people i didnt recognise


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm fucking pissed off with Lipwobble Whingebag using Italian as an excuse for everything. "It's different I'm Italian" "You've got to understand mums Italian" etc. To think i used to like the silly bitch.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2007)

"No one wants an ex-con living next door to them."

Eh? They're Australia, that's what they're there for.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm genuinely considering giving up Neighbours. I really fucking hate Mickey to the point i hope that wooden twat who can't act that plays him is hit by a bus or something. ANYTHING to get rid of him.


----------



## wishface (Nov 21, 2007)

neighbours really has gone into a deep dark hole.

who the fuck is that dopey long haired fuckwit?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 21, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> neighbours really has gone into a deep dark hole.
> 
> who the fuck is that dopey long haired fuckwit?



He is the adopted child of that knobhead new couple. As you can imagine, the subject of him being adopted came up in a rather subtle neighbours style fashion.

Parent 1 "whats his problem?"

Parent 2 "do you think its because he is adopted"

Parent 1 "oh. maybe. I hadn't thought of that at ALL".


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 21, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'm genuinely considering giving up Neighbours. I really fucking hate Mickey to the point i hope that wooden twat who can't act that plays him is hit by a bus or something. ANYTHING to get rid of him.



I've got a subliminal campaign going, whever he appears on screen I do whispery chants -

"Mickey - move to Adelaide. Move to Adelaide"

On yesterday's evidence, it's working.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 21, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Parent 1 "whats his problem?"
> 
> Parent 2 "do you think its because he is adopted"
> 
> Parent 1 "oh. maybe. I hadn't thought of that at ALL".



That was easily the tackiest bit of dialogue I've ever seen on TV. For some reason I still can't stop watching neighbours despite the apalling drop in already low standards, its like watching a train crash in slow motion


----------



## Lost Zoot (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive given it up, HOWEVER that new boy is seriously hot!!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2007)

If Charlie had of eaten the weed he would have been fine wouldn't he beside a maybe a whitey? It's impossible i thought to OD to a lethal amount.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 21, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> That was easily the tackiest bit of dialogue I've ever seen on TV. For some reason I still can't stop watching neighbours despite the apalling drop in already low standards, its like watching a train crash in slow motion



No it was like a train crash in slow motion before. Now its so much worse that I am like a moth to a flame.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 21, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> If Charlie had of eaten the weed he would have been fine wouldn't he beside a maybe a whitey? It's impossible i thought to OD to a lethal amount.



They can't bring themselves to come out and say it can they? Apart from the first shot of Stoney (great name for a toker btw) throwing away the roach, every time they go to talk about the weed it just cuts off leaving it all to the imagination. Come on Neighbours, have some fucking balls!


----------



## stavros (Nov 21, 2007)

But think about how many fragile young minds it would corrupt. It's like saying the words "sex" or "gay", i.e. just not possible.

What they do do though is abbreviate every single word in the langauge we gave them. Witness Janae today;
"They've all gone totally tropo'."


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2007)

That was cack. Neighbours is cack! All the new characters are charmless turds. Thumbs down!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 21, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> That was cack. Neighbours is cack! All the new characters are charmless turds. Thumbs down!



See, I think this. But I am still watching.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2007)

Same here 

Keep the faith


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm quite looking forward to Susan having a friend again.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 21, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> See, I think this. But I am still watching.


I am but thats only because i can have a hand shandy over Jenae.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 22, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I am but thats only because i can have a hand shandy over Jenae.



Jenae needs to rediscover her friskiness, she's turning into an old woman. I've never seen her look so self-conscious as when she started waving them pom-poms around with Lou. Poor cow.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 26, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK

They have just moved the afternoon neighbours until after 2


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 26, 2007)

That has mess up my entire day.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2007)

Heresy! 

ffs Beeb, I know you're getting rid of it soon, can't you just leave it where it is?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 26, 2007)

fucking bastard cunt bastards.

  

I measure my day around neighbours.

What am I supposed to do now?

Fucking doctors.


----------



## scumbalina (Nov 26, 2007)

What the fuck just happened?  Did that man who "took Becca against her will" (we don't rape on Ramsay Street) just fall over or was she meant to push him?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Heresy!
> 
> ffs Beeb, I know you're getting rid of it soon, can't you just leave it where it is?



See thats exactly what they're doing. It's an attempt to get all the Neighbours die hards into watching 'Doctors' at that that time so they can sustain audience levels at the same time after the changeover so you get used to watching both.

Clever huh?


----------



## subversplat (Nov 26, 2007)

Doctors is alright though. I loved the episode with Brian Blessed in it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> See thats exactly what they're doing. It's an attempt to get all the Neighbours die hards into watching 'Doctors' at that that time so they can sustain audience levels at the same time after the changeover so you get used to watching both.
> 
> Clever huh?



Not fucking likely  

This just means I won't bother watching the news either.


----------



## red rose (Nov 26, 2007)

Its hardly a massive deal  So its on half an hour later, whats the problem?

They mentionned they were going to do it after friday's episode anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 26, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Its hardly a massive deal  So its on half an hour later, whats the problem?
> 
> They mentionned they were going to do it after friday's episode anyway.



Hardly a massive deal?

Whats WRONG with you?


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 26, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Its hardly a massive deal  So its on half an hour later, whats the problem?
> 
> They mentionned they were going to do it after friday's episode anyway.



It's a big deal when you have to go back to work just after 2. Damn them!


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2007)

> See thats exactly what they're doing. It's an attempt to get all the Neighbours die hards into watching 'Doctors' at that that time so they can sustain audience levels at the same time after the changeover so you get used to watching both.


This is what I thought the reasoning for it was too.

I don't know how good an actor he is, but I don't think they're accentuating Adam's Englishness enough. I thought they'd maybe do some comical mockney crap in a sort of Mishka-esque pastiche.


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> It's a big deal when you have to go back to work just after 2. Damn them!


Ok I concede that thats a good reason but otherwise I really dont understand what the problem is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 27, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> Ok I concede that thats a good reason but otherwise I really dont understand what the problem is.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 30, 2007)

I have taken to sky+ing Neighbour so i can fast forward through all the segments mickey is in and still watch the rest for it's gritty realism.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a neighbours dream the other night. 

it was filled with sex and violence and had a heavy metal soundtrack.

I am emailing my ideas to grundy television.


----------



## El Sueno (Nov 30, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I had a neighbours dream the other night.
> 
> it was filled with sex and violence and had a heavy metal soundtrack.
> 
> I am emailing my ideas to grundy television.



 

Run em by us won'tcha?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 30, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I had a neighbours dream the other night.
> 
> it was filled with sex and violence and had a heavy metal soundtrack.
> 
> I am emailing my ideas to grundy television.



After the resounding sucess of the 'grown up' version of hollyoaks I can't see how it could fail


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 30, 2007)

The new schedule slot suits me. Means it doesn't clash with the manshape coming home for lunch.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 30, 2007)

Lipwobble Whingebag is quitting Neighbours. She is on the front of the local rag as she is in Panto in Shrewsbury *spit*. Anyway there is an extremely brief interview with her and at the end she says:

This whole town feels old and ancient, in a good way, the way the shops and houses are so close together and so flat on the outside. Just being here for 2 days has made me realised i want to leave Neighbours and get out and try new things, this is my wake up call.


----------



## red rose (Nov 30, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> the manshape


I'm stealing that


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 30, 2007)

red rose said:
			
		

> I'm stealing that


 I'm not sure if I stole it.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2007)

Apparently the Beeb are investing in a new Aussie soap to "replace" Neighbours (as if that were possible), about a group of ex-college students who have a reunion or something.


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 2, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Apparently the Beeb are investing in a new Aussie soap to "replace" Neighbours (as if that were possible), about a group of ex-college students who have a reunion or something.



I'm sure it'll be as resounding a success as the BBC's lother attempt at producing a soap overseas, Eldorado


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 3, 2007)

Mikeys real life brother is coming to Neighbours to star as someone or other. They really are doing their best to kill this soap.


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2007)

Neighbours don't really do "action" scenes very well, do they?

They do however do Pepper looking extremely hot at school today very well. Bit surprised they haven't done the staple pupil-fancying-teacher storyline yet.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2007)

Ned was on Blue Peter today!

Yum.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 4, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> They do however do Pepper looking extremely hot at school today very well. Bit surprised they haven't done the staple pupil-fancying-teacher storyline yet.



They did with Zeke, he stole her panties then got drunk and told everyone Pepper loved him and that he loved her.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Dec 4, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Neighbours don't really do "action" scenes very well, do they?
> 
> They do however do Pepper looking extremely hot at school today very well. Bit surprised they haven't done the staple pupil-fancying-teacher storyline yet.



They did have a comedy storyline about Zeke fancying her and mistakenly thinking she was in love with him a while back didn't they?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 5, 2007)

When i went Rock Climbing and Absailing with school I don't remember the kids being in charge of each others safety with no instructors around and just a PE looking on.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> When i went Rock Climbing and Absailing with school I don't remember the kids being in charge of each others safety with no instructors around and just a PE looking on.



Quite, that's why the teacher was so quick to shout at Bridget; shift the blame away from the responsible adult like...


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 7, 2007)

"Stone the flaming crows, do I look like a real Aussie cop or not?!"

Every scene with that twatty brit-cop is gold. I hope he continues to never takes acting lessons.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 7, 2007)

What the hell is going on. Is Rape Dad or Rebeeca Lying about the...rape?


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 7, 2007)

I was hoping Rape Dad was gonna turn out to be okay and it was Rebecca who was the nutcase. But I think that's wishful thinking.

That whole storyline, with the donor etc is amongst the most clumsily executed in Neighbours history. It makes less and less sense the more it goes on.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2007)

We need Rosie back. New high-flying lawyer women is obviously meant to be fit but she ain't a patch on Rosie. And you can tell Frazer is longing for some action too.


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2007)

I couldn't tell the difference between Bridget before and after she had the make-up on.

However, the Susan-Karl golf storyline is quite funny. Along with Harold and Lou, the Street is built around them.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 13, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> However, the Susan-Karl golf storyline is quite funny. Along with Harold and Lou, the Street is built around them.



I'm enjoying that as well.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 13, 2007)

ive been off the neighbours for two weeks now, i watched it today to see if i was missing anything and one of the main stroy lines was about a pen.
I hate micky. And Ned.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2007)

I think all neighbours storylines should be decided on by public vote from now on, given the crappiness of what the writers have come up with. First things first, Mickey needs to be eaten alive by a pack of rabid kangaroos...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm losing neighbours at the end of this week - my new freeview box/hard drive recorder doesn't pick up channel five at all.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Dec 13, 2007)

Am I the only person who doesn't hate Mickey?! Come one, there have been far worse child actors/characters than him! Remember Hannah Martin? Or Summer?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 13, 2007)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who doesn't hate Mickey?! Come one, there have been far worse child actors/characters than him! Remember Hannah Martin? Or Summer?



Oh god but Hannah Martin was irritating shit and no mistake


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 14, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> Oh god but Hannah Martin was irritating shit and no mistake




yes, but "Button" was suposed to be. She was there for people to hate, in every story line she embarased herself or failed really badly.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2007)

Hannah was annoying, but lets be honest, she inherited it from her Mum. I remember being dead pleased when they killed off Julie. Never remember Summer being that bad, but then anyone would look good when compared to Boyd.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 16, 2007)

I quite fancied Hannah Martin 



Not nearly as much as i fancied Anne Wilkinson though~!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 16, 2007)

I have to say out of all the child actors who have come and gone Mickey has been the worst, he's even worse than Summer and I didn't think it was possible, I was hoping he wouldn't wake up after he was fried in the pool, he needs to be bludgeoned with a blunt instrument, repeatedly.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 16, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I quite fancied Hannah Martin




HAHAHAHA


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 16, 2007)

Smoky said:
			
		

> I have to say out of all the child actors who have come and gone Mickey has been the worst, he's even worse than Summer and I didn't think it was possible, I was hoping he wouldn't wake up after he was fried in the pool, he needs to be bludgeoned with a blunt instrument, repeatedly.




Aye.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 17, 2007)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who doesn't hate Mickey?! Come one, there have been far worse child actors/characters than him! Remember Hannah Martin? Or Summer?



I unashamedly like Mickey!




			
				i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I quite fancied Hannah Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as much as i fancied Anne Wilkinson though~!



Hehe me too. I dated a girl somewhat on account of her having that Anne Wilkinson/Billy Piper/Liv Tyler-thing going on.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 17, 2007)

Also where the fuck has Neighbours gone - it's a whole week off Christmas!


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Dec 17, 2007)

No Neighbours for 3 weeks! Are the BBC trying to ruin my life?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 17, 2007)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> No Neighbours for 3 weeks! Are the BBC trying to ruin my life?



3 weeks? fuck that


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 17, 2007)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> No Neighbours for 3 weeks! Are the BBC trying to ruin my life?


I wondered why it wasn't on today.

When does it move to channel 5?


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2007)

Cash In The fucking Attic? This is a dark dark day, not least because we had the double cliffhanger on Friday of Toadie's proposal and Susan's collapse. They didn't even fucking warn us.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 17, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Cash In The fucking Attic? This is a dark dark day, not least because we had the double cliffhanger on Friday of Toadie's proposal and Susan's collapse. They didn't even fucking warn us.



I read ahead about Susan!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 18, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I read ahead about Susan!


My spoilers ran out about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 18, 2007)

Is this longer than wimbledon?


----------



## subversplat (Dec 18, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> My spoilers ran out about 6 weeks ago.


Just read the wiki entry - it's written about the Oz version.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 19, 2007)

Good point.


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2007)

Do we actually have a date of return? My daytime TV treats are totally gone now because the new series of Countdown doesn't start the new year either.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 21, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Do we actually have a date of return? My daytime TV treats are totally gone now because the new series of Countdown doesn't start the new year either.



Pretty sure it's not on till Jan 6th.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm quite enjoying the 3 week break from mickey.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2007)

I was flicking through the channels earlier and you'll never guess who I saw in Emmerdale; only fucking Madge Bishop.   Harold will be pleased that she's still alive.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Dec 23, 2007)

spoiler

Janea leaves - which makes me wonder why she didn't go with the rest of the timmon'ses and not have the terrible ned thing. 

Also, rosie and fasier leave


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 24, 2007)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> spoiler


I knew that, it really makes me question whether i will keep watching.


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 26, 2007)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I knew that, it really makes me question whether i will keep watching.



Man, I knew that too. It sucks.

 

Btw I was looking at Neighbours characters/actors on Wikipedia a few weeks back and was checking out Eliza Taylor-Cotter's entry. An obvious ETC admirer added his thoughts on some lookalikes - it's since been re-edited to no longer includes the 'Lookalikes' sub-heading (you'll see why!) but I found the old revision.


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 27, 2007)

Christ I miss this place!

I don't get home til 6 everyday from my new job so I miss Neighbours everyday!

My only hope is that Channel 5 (sorry, Five) has it on at past 6 (or at least has an omnibus!) 

I know it starts in March on 5 but has anybody heard owt about what time it'll be on??


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 27, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Christ I miss this place!
> 
> I don't get home til 6 everyday from my new job so I miss Neighbours everyday!



Get a new job or a VCR.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Dec 27, 2007)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Christ I miss this place!
> 
> I don't get home til 6 everyday from my new job so I miss Neighbours everyday!
> 
> ...




I hope this link helps you CyberRose (and others):

http://www.geocities.com/clarke_thomas/

This guy uploads every episode of Neighbours, usually within a few hours of them airing on the BBC. You can either download them or stream them using Media Player/Winamp/etc.

My life was improved a lot when I discovered this site! The episodes are also uploaded to thebox.bz though that website is a bit hard to join as I think you need an invite to become a member.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 28, 2007)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> I hope this link helps you CyberRose (and others):
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/clarke_thomas/
> 
> ...


Awesome, cheers~!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 28, 2007)

I live in Oz and therefore no infinatly more about neighbours than you.
Would you like me to ruin all the story lines for you now?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 28, 2007)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I live in Oz and therefore no infinatly more about neighbours than you.
> Would you like me to ruin all the story lines for you now?



Spoilers by PM only on here, i'll have some though.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 2, 2008)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> I hope this link helps you CyberRose (and others):
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/clarke_thomas/
> 
> ...


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 3, 2008)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.



  No problem. Good isn't it?


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2008)

With the Holy Grail of Monday's return looming on the horizon, do you think it's time to start a new thread at all? We've just hit 500 posts on this one, and it was started after the annual tennis hiatus, which of course won't happen this year because it'll be on C5 by then. What do you fellow Ramsey Street residents reckon?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> With the Holy Grail of Monday's return looming on the horizon, do you think it's time to start a new thread at all? We've just hit 500 posts on this one, and it was started after the annual tennis hiatus, which of course won't happen this year because it'll be on C5 by then. What do you fellow Ramsey Street residents reckon?



I have a horrible feeling Neighbours is about to make the leap from "crap but somehow watchable anyway" into the lifeless, blackened wasteland of utter shitness I call "the Doctors zone"  

But given that I'll still watch it anyway, why not start a new thread eh?


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2008)

We'll wait until Monday I think, when we find out a) if Steph accepts Toadie's proposal, and b) if Susan's alright. My word it's nervewracking.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 5, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> I have a horrible feeling Neighbours is about to make the leap from "crap but somehow watchable anyway" into the lifeless, blackened wasteland of utter shitness I call "the Doctors zone"
> 
> But given that I'll still watch it anyway, why not start a new thread eh?



It's already in the Doctors zone, it should be on at lunchtime dammit!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 7, 2008)

stavros said:
			
		

> With the Holy Grail of Monday's return looming on the horizon, do you think it's time to start a new thread at all? We've just hit 500 posts on this one, and it was started after the annual tennis hiatus, which of course won't happen this year because it'll be on C5 by then. What do you fellow Ramsey Street residents reckon?



I bet it has another hiatus for something on C5.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 7, 2008)

How could Frasier possibly have thought what he said was helpful??


----------

